# Indonesia to buy 2 Kilo class subs



## CougarKing (25 Sep 2015)

Did Russia just score another of sale of subs in the Asia-Pacific region, in the wake of selling those 6 _Kilos_ to Vietnam recently?

Diplomat



> *Indonesia to Buy New Submarines from Russia
> Officials remain bullish about purchase in spite of budget cuts.*
> 
> By Prashanth Parameswaran
> ...


----------

